# Cross Country Travel Questions



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello All,

I am about to drive from Chiapas to Nuevo Laredo, primarily using the toll roads. I am wondering if anyone out there has done this trip before and might give me a ball part figure for the total cost of the tolls for my budgeting. I have tracked this in previous trips, but have misplaced the info and just cannot remember.

Also, I have purchased a truck here from another US citizen which has the temporary tourist sticker (not sure what it is officially called). She signed the title over to me. Do you think I will have hassles at the border getting the deposit back?

Any other insights/tips/advice/warnings anyone might want to share? These cross country trips stress me out. I'd rather be flying, but it has to be done. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

shadowmack said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am about to drive from Chiapas to Nuevo Laredo, primarily using the toll roads. I am wondering if anyone out there has done this trip before and might give me a ball part figure for the total cost of the tolls for my budgeting. I have tracked this in previous trips, but have misplaced the info and just cannot remember.
> 
> ...


Take this comment with a grain of salt because it is based on hearsay. I have no direct experience with driving US plated vehicles in Mexico.

I don't think it is legal for someone to sell a non-Mexican vehicle here. The Temporary Import Permit (TIP) for the vehicle is connected to their residence document. I think you will have hassles at the border. I suggest talking to the nearest Banercito office before you try driving to the border.


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

Good recommendation, TundraGreen. Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You really should get the seller to give you a notarized letter of permission to drive her car out of Mexico, and to send her the receipt for the temporary import sticker, which she will want to keep forever. As far as Mexico is concerned, it is still her car and without that permission you could be arrested and charged with theft and the car impounded. She should also put you on the insurance as a driver until you cross the border.
As long as you have her original importation documents, there will be no problem getting the sticker removed by Banjercito at the border. I would not talk to Banjercito until then, for obvious reasons.
Once in the USA, the sale is legal and you can buy US insurance, register/title, etc.
It is illegal to sell a temporarily imported car in Mexico, which makes the above procedure necessary for the sake of both parties.


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you too, RVGRINGO. I love this group because there are some great thinking minds who can think in terms of bureaucracy, a language a am severely illiterate in. )



RVGRINGO said:


> You really should get the seller to give you a notarized letter of permission to drive her car out of Mexico, and to send her the receipt for the temporary import sticker, which she will want to keep forever. As far as Mexico is concerned, it is still her car and without that permission you could be arrested and charged with theft and the car impounded. She should also put you on the insurance as a driver until you cross the border.
> As long as you have her original importation documents, there will be no problem getting the sticker removed by Banjercito at the border. I would not talk to Banjercito until then, for obvious reasons.
> Once in the USA, the sale is legal and you can buy US insurance, register/title, etc.
> It is illegal to sell a temporarily imported car in Mexico, which makes the above procedure necessary for the sake of both parties.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a site for tolls and distance driving from SCdlC to NL:

http://app.sct.gob.mx/sibuac_internet/ControllerUI?action=cmdEscogeRuta

The seller should have driven to the border and taken care of paperwork,insurence and then sold it to you..........


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

This is exactly what I needed! Thank you, chicois8



chicois8 said:


> Here is a site for tolls and distance driving from SCdlC to NL:
> 
> Rutas Punto a Punto
> 
> The seller should have driven to the border and taken care of paperwork,insurence and then sold it to you..........


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I should have added that according to that site you will be driving 2008KM -1204 Miles and tolls will be about 1786 Pesos or $99 USD...Have a safe trip.......


----------

